# muskingum river



## old-time fisher (Feb 18, 2019)

went yesterday to devola damn,it was great except that everyone there including me.it didnt'nt make a damn what you tried whether jigs or worms.I also tried some musky lures in the fast water for hybrids but no luck.weather was great so was the water just not the fish.maybe next time


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Water was muddy and charging over the dam Friday.


----------



## old-time fisher (Feb 18, 2019)

PJF said:


> Water was muddy and charging over the dam Friday.


yea I no, I went over fri & saturday didnt think it would be that high it sure rained up north more than here


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Devols dam hasent been right since oct. 2017.


----------



## old-time fisher (Feb 18, 2019)

I take you and pjf and skippy are from the area,if so glad to have others that do what I do. think I going up to luke shoot soon ever go there?


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

I haven't been to Luke Chute for several years. I have done well at Lowell dam a few times in past years at this time on sauger. White jig heads with watermelon green twisters.


----------



## old-time fisher (Feb 18, 2019)

I haven't been there for awhile but last time I got into a whole school of 20" walleye,as fast as I thru my jig into one certain spot I pulled one out one.the guys up on the wall was really getting ticked off.but I was into my glory.something like that don't happen very often or at all.it was a day of days


----------



## Jeremy Barker (Feb 20, 2019)

I grew up fishing the dams on the muskingum. I live in Columbus now now but drive down every chance I get. 2 Saturdays ago when the water was lower at devols we fished the rock side. Caught 4 nice wipers biggest was 20". One on a swimbait others where on a 3/4 oz jigging spoon fished in the main current. Caught 7 nice crappie all around 12" on minnows. They were scattered around in the off current areas. One 17" saugeye on a swimbait on the edge of the current. Last Saturday went down water was raging. Did manage one wiper but that was it. If the water gets up higher, fish the creek mouth and even up the creek. White bass should be moving in soon. When it goes back down the crappie should be thick. Kinda in no man's land right now. I'll probably bump into y'all down there at some point. Probably already have. It's usually me, my boy who is 9 and my buddy. I'm the guy with the 9' steelhead rod throwing spoons off the rock bar into the current. Hope the water straightens out. Like to get into some fish after I get done turkey hunting 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

If I was down there now,,, I'd check out, Below Dillon,,,, & Ellis.
I really like the little, overnight camping area at Ellis! ;>)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Lowell-Dam-LowellOhio/210653808984838


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

pitdweller said:


> Devols dam hasent been right since oct. 2017.


Why is this?


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Why is this?


The Muskingum river drains 2/3 of the state of Ohio, every fall the MWCD begins to lower lake levels,this along being at or near flood stage 27 times and several high water events since 11/17. The area was subject to record rainfall, and devols dam being the last dam in the system gets all of everything upstream. It is very difficult to fish 20000 to 40000 cfs water with logs and debris.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Amen to that. Sums up the Muskingum and the Ohio the last 2 years.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

That is true, just wasn't sure if there was something else going on. Thank you for the clarification.


----------

